# ابحث عن دراسة جدوي لمشروع أعادة تدوي خردة المعادن



## الشريف4 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

_ارجو المساعدة في الحصول علي دراسة جدوي لمشروع أعادة تدوي خردة المعادن_


----------



## صناعي1 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا الموضوع عن تدوير الاطارات، ان شاء الله تجد فيه بعض الفائدة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64501

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=65229

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51428


----------

